# Post Mount jig design



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

*Kickstarter update*

A few weeks ago I introduced a Kickstarter campaign. It did not succeed. It was relaunched with a more modest funding target and a simplified reward offering. The new campaign has succeeded, with six days to go. It's not an overwhelming financial success, but it was never meant to be.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-brake-fixture

The reason I am starting this thread is not to promote the new campaign. It's to present an idea that was inspired by the responses to the original campaign.

Those responses included two important themes. First, many people already have an ISO disc tab fixture. Either for frame, fork, or both. The fixtures people have were either made by the user, or purchased. Second, many people suggested that an economical Post Mount fixture would be appreciated, as many still do not have one.

So I thought, why not combine those two realities into one design solution? The result is a Post Mount fixture that is essentially an adapter. It attaches to the ISO fixture that you already have, and lets you use it for Post Mount.

This solution is an economical option for many framebuilders. You simply bolt it onto any ISO jig. It uses the rear ISO geometry, since more people have a rear ISO jig than a front one.

I won't get into too much detail here. It's very simple anyway. It's also completely original. If there is any interest, I will launch a separate Kickstarter campaign to fund it. Before that happens, there will be some testing of the prototype, and probably a few minor changes.

Here it is in it's basic form.



The first picture is the adapter itself, not mounted to an ISO jig.

The second picture is an ISO rear jig(in this example, the one I designed) in a fork, with a dummy axle.

The third picture shows the completed assembly, and how it relates to a Post Mount.

In this example, the Post Mount adapter is set up to attach a 160mm Post Mount to a fork blade. It can do Post Mounts for 140mm, 160mm, 180mm, or 203mm, depending on which pair of mounting holes are selected. To be honest, I don't really see the point of 180mm or 203mm Post Mounts, since you can use adapters anyway. 140mm and 160mm options are probably sufficient as options.

I can imagine that something like this could be sold for around $75.

Please comment or criticize. I would like to hear your feedback.​


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Anvil already makes those.

Anvil Tools | Anvil Bikeworks, LLC.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

pvd said:


> Anvil already makes those.
> 
> Anvil Tools | Anvil Bikeworks, LLC.


Anvil makes an economical Post Mount fixture that can attach to any ISO fixture?


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Who is your customer for these?


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

adarn said:


> Who is your customer for these?


Anyone who wants to attach Post Mounts to a frame or fork. Professional framebuilders or amateurs. I think the economy of the design appeals more to those who are non professionals, or who are starting out.

The feedback I got from the first Kickstarter campaign suggested that there is a demand for a Post Mount option. I contacted hundreds of framebuilders. Many of them expressed this to me.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I looked at Anvil's Site, and though there is a description and pricing, I need to visualise the product, so I know what I'm considering purchasing. I guess that may make for a reason why many of us don't know what is being presented by Anvil. I have no doubt about accuracy, quality, or any other issue, just need to see what a item 'is', so I know it suits my requirements.

Something to consider.

Eric


----------



## BenCooper (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure why, but Anvil tend to put pics on their Flickr site not their website. Their PM jig is excellent, but not especially cheap. TANSTAAFL.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Interesting. I think it's sweet that you made this. But the Anvil post punk is only $200 which for what it is, is insanely cheap in my opinion. 

The thing that Anvil really has on their side is their dummy axles. When I bought the post punk, I knew it would work with the dummy axles I have, and I knew that Don stays on top of the latest standards or would make me something special if I asked. That's the reason I wouldn't buy yours and I think a big thing for you to think about.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

adarn said:


> Interesting. I think it's sweet that you made this. But the Anvil post punk is only $200 which for what it is, is insanely cheap in my opinion.
> 
> The thing that Anvil really has on their side is their dummy axles. When I bought the post punk, I knew it would work with the dummy axles I have, and I knew that Don stays on top of the latest standards or would make me something special if I asked. That's the reason I wouldn't buy yours and I think a big thing for you to think about.


The post mount jig I am sharing with you does not require a particular dummy axle. The axle is completely irrelevant, actually. The fixture attaches to the two ISO mounting holes on any jig. As long as they are 51mm apart, and 6mm in diameter or more(ie, 0.25"), it will work.

Two spacers are provided to give the proper offset from the inside of the dropouts. One for the fork, and one for the frame. They have an inside diameter of 0.75", to accommodate the dummy axle diameter. Anvil dummy axles are nominally 0.75" in diameter. So are those provided by Alex Meade. So are mine. It's an obvious choice for a dummy axle diameter.

If you want, tell me what is the diameter your Anvil Axle. I assume that it is made from precision ground bar 0.75" stock. I would be surprised if it isn't. If it isn't, I will make custom spacers to accommodate your Anvil axles. The spacers could be over sized for the axle, and would still work, since it is the thickness and parallelity of the spacers that matter most for this application.

I'm not competing with Anvil, or trying to. I'm just a person who designed an ISO fixture for personal use. It worked, so I decided to share it with others on Kickstarter. After that, I discovered that there was an interest in an economical or alternative Post Mount fixture. I decided to make one, and share that too. If you are not interested in it, that's your choice.

I appreciate your input. If it helps make my idea better for those who will support it on Kickstarter, then it's all for the best.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

If you can do one of your jigs on Kickstarted with a 12x142 dummy axle I am in for one.

Actually I might just get it anyway as I need it. 

Much better buying it in Loonies from a fellow Canadian vs getting something from the US.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

So, this will mount on my Anvil feng shui iso jig so I don't have to buy a post punk jig?
Gotcha. I think this is a good option. The kickstarter page it just shows the iso jig, not this adapter plate so I'm guessing you're just going to start a new kickstarter for the adapter alone? I would be interested in an adapter plate without the jig.
Also, the $75 is Canadian so it's about $59 US for those in the US.
andy walker
https://www.facebook.com/walkerbicycle


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

afwalker said:


> So, this will mount on my Anvil feng shui iso jig so I don't have to buy a post punk jig?


The Anvil Feng Shui uses standard ISO mounting geometry. There is no reason why it would not work with an adapter plate(and spacers) that use the same geometry. The Post Mount adapter is still in development, and will be tested before any compatibility is confirmed.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

shirk said:


> If you can do one of your jigs on Kickstarted with a 12x142 dummy axle I am in for one.


I just measured up a Hope PRO2 EVO hub. A 142x12 dummy axle is possible. The issue is how it attaches to the frame, and if the attachment method adds to the cost.


----------



## Incepi (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is the 142x12 dummy axle. It attaches to the frame using a 12mm through axle.


----------

